# fs/ft: 13" GREEN AROWANA $100firm or trade



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

I got a 13" green asian arowana for sale, very healthy eating aro sticks, market prawns, hikari gold pellets and the ocassional crickets. It has drop eye on the one side and also missing one barbel.

$100firm or trade for some small peacock bass or geophagus 









has nice shine on scales


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for a good deal!


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

bump bump!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Such are nice arrow. Just a tade to big for my guy to handle. I'm surprised no one has bought him yet.....


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

bump bump!!!


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

no more offers?


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

price lowered again!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

good price, good luck with it


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for a great deal


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Depends on the individual fish I think, sometimes they grow back other times they don't.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

What size tank is he living in?


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm sent.......


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

sorry only interested in some small p.bass right now


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

person bailed so still up for grabs


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

ttt................................................


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

what is dropeye


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

its when the eye slants down and it looks like its starring downwards


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

you want to post a video of the fish? I am sure it will help with the sale.

Good luck.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't believe he's still available! Maybe different pictures?
Good luck BUMP!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a great deal! This would be a great fish for a first time arrow keeper. Not pricey like some high grade arrows but a lot nicer than a plain silver arrow.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

snow said:


> This is a great deal! This would be a great fish for a first time arrow keeper. Not pricey like some high grade arrows but a lot nicer than a plain silver arrow.


totally what I wanted to say 

Great for first time arrow keeper!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for a great deal and nice fish!
Wish I had the room


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

u still have your aro for sale ?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

dude the last post was in 2010???? that aro is probably in a retirement home by now lol


----------

